# Cancelling a Ride (RATING)



## aradagebeya (Nov 21, 2016)

QUESTION: Let's say I pick up a rider and I start the trip. As I'm continuing the trip I realize that the rider is very very rude and impossible to deal with so i CANCEL THE RIDE!!! Mind you, NOT "end the ride" but CANCEL THE RIDE!!! (There is an option on the app) 

My question is does the rider get to RATE me???

Please No Guesses! Answer if you know for sure!

Thanks!


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

The Uber web site Help section advised that drivers can not cancel once trip started and that neither driver nor pax can rate on a Cancel.This may have changed recently.
Also my driver app has help on issues with pax.

Suggest you search their site or check with Uber directly so you know for sure.

Please post screen shots/ links for the benefit of other members.

Thanks.


----------



## aradagebeya (Nov 21, 2016)

Grand said:


> The Uber web site Help section advised that drivers can not cancel once trip started and that neither driver nor pax can rate on a Cancel.This may have changed recently.
> Also my driver app has help on issues with pax.
> 
> Suggest you search their site or check with Uber directly so you know for sure.
> ...


So ONLY a rider can cancel and not the driver?? Is that what you're saying..


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

aradagebeya said:


> i CANCEL THE RIDE!!! Mind you, NOT "end the ride" but CANCEL THE RIDE!!! (*There is an option on the app*)


You made the statement that you, as the driver, can cancel mid trip. Please provide relevant supporting information that covers this.


aradagebeya said:


> So ONLY a rider can cancel and not the driver?? Is that what you're saying..


The last thing you want are guesses!

As mentioned previously....
'Suggest you search their site or check with Uber directly so you know for sure'. And share results here. Thanks.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

aradagebeya said:


> QUESTION: Let's say I pick up a rider and I start the trip. As I'm continuing the trip I realize that the rider is very very rude and impossible to deal with so i CANCEL THE RIDE!!! Mind you, NOT "end the ride" but CANCEL THE RIDE!!! (There is an option on the app)
> 
> My question is does the rider get to RATE me???
> 
> ...


Yes they still rate you even if you cancel after you start the trip. I am assuming you swipe to end the ride and gives you the prompt to cancel due to the ride being too short.
If you cancel this way they still rate you.
But they can't rate you if you cancel the trip before you start it.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Isn't there an upper right corner menu with the option to cancel after the ride has started in the driver app?


----------



## Uberx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Here in London, driver cannot cancel a trip once journey has started but rider can. If rider decide to cancel the journey on his app it will go off your screen and you won't be able to rate him. Ride won't be able to rate you too if journey is not ended by the driver.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Used to be we could cancel. We can't no more. Have to complete.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Subjugator said:


> Used to be we could cancel. We can't no more. Have to complete.


You still can cancel, if you try to cancel it will say you have to end the trip. But when you end the trip as soon as you start it it gives you a prompt saying the ride is too short and give you the reasons to cancel. But when cancelling this way, the pax is able to rate you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Taking a shot in the dark here, but my best guess is that they can still rate you. A ride took place, even if it was a short one. So there should be something to rate. 
But keep in mind that I'm just guessing.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> You still can cancel, if you try to cancel it will say you have to end the trip. But when you end the trip as soon as you start it it gives you a prompt saying the ride is too short and give you the reasons to cancel. *But when cancelling this way, the pax is able to rate you.*


I'm not 100% sure about this.

I didn't get to see the lady's phone but she picked up our ride and once we entered the car, she saw we were headed sf.

but she said that she wasn't going to drive to sf (we were in Oakland) and so she wanted us to cancel...cos it looked like she started the trip? I didn't want to, because I didn't want to eat the fee. She ended up figuring a way to cancel (I think by starting and ending the trip).

And so on my trip log it says $0 canceled. And the breakdown is $xx, $xx and it ends up as $0 charged to my card.

I could go on uber.com to try and rate but generally I find the receipt lets me rate (They didn't email me a receipt for that cancel either)


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm not 100% sure about this.
> 
> I didn't get to see the lady's phone but she picked up our ride and once we entered the car, she saw we were headed sf.
> 
> ...


I have seen passengers phone after I cancelled this way and at rating screen shows up.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I was told by an American uber CSR, while in my car, that yes a driver can rate once the trip is started. He mentioned that it is better to make the determination on the ride before starting the trip. That can save you a low rating. It can also prevent allegations of prejudice and other claims that could arise. Drive safe.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> I am assuming you swipe to end the ride and gives you the prompt to cancel due to the ride being too short.
> If you cancel this way they still rate you


No, this is not true. If you end the ride with out moving far enough that it prompts you to cancel it is the same as canceling before you start the trip. What is weird is sometimes you'll get the prompt, sometimes you won't. I haven't been able to figure out the parameters.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> I was told by an American uber CSR, while in my car, that yes a driver can rate once the trip is started. He mentioned that it is better to make the determination on the ride before starting the trip. That can save you a low rating. It can also prevent allegations of prejudice and other claims that could arise. Drive safe.


True, except if you do not travel far enough for it to be considered a trip. 


aradagebeya said:


> QUESTION: Let's say I pick up a rider and I start the trip. As I'm continuing the trip I realize that the rider is very very rude and impossible to deal with so i CANCEL THE RIDE!!! Mind you, NOT "end the ride" but CANCEL THE RIDE!!! (There is an option on the app)
> 
> My question is does the rider get to RATE me???
> 
> ...





aradagebeya said:


> So ONLY a rider can cancel and not the driver?? Is that what you're saying..


You ask this same question in anotjer forum and I answered. My answered are based on personal experience. Both as a rider and a driver. The only way you can cancel a trip after you start it is if you barely moved and try to end it. You'll get this message.









If you follow through with the cancel, no ratings can be given on either end.

After a hundred yards or so, the cancel button is useless.

The rider CAN cancel at anytime. This is because sometime we take the wrong rider or forget to end the trip or some just drive more. The rider CAN rate on these trips, we cannot. Fair? Eh... probably not.

It's best of riders don't know tjey can cancel and rate and we can't...

Again, I've answerd these questions already. Just because you don't like my answers isn't goung to change how it works.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> No, this is not true. If you end the ride with out moving far enough that it prompts you to cancel it is the same as canceling before you start the trip.


Wrong.
Unless it is different in your market. I have tested this myself as well with a friend, and like I said I have witnessed passengers rate me after I cancel this way. I started the ride and I cancelled that way, he was able to rate me. If the driver ever starts the trip the pax can rate you. Even if I as a pax cancel a ride after the driver starts it, I can still rate the driver even if I cancel it lol.
You are right about the prompt though, there are sometimes where it does not show up. I am pretty sure it is time related, not distance. It might be both, but it is related to time for sure, again I tested this where I started a trip while I was driving 35mph, I couldn't actually complete the trip for like 30 seconds.
Again this is not only personal experience, but trail and error, I was looking for these outcome. But I do take it as a pax as well.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Wrong.
> Unless it is different in your market. I have tested this myself as well with a friend, and like I said I have witnessed passengers rate me after I cancel this way. I started the ride and I cancelled that way, he was able to rate me. If the driver ever starts the trip the pax can rate you. Even if I as a pax cancel a ride after the driver starts it, I can still rate the driver even if I cancel it lol.
> You are right about the prompt though, there are sometimes where it does not show up. I am pretty sure it is time related, not distance. It might be both, but it is related to time for sure, again I tested this where I started a trip while I was driving 35mph, I couldn't actually complete the trip for like 30 seconds.
> Again this is not only personal experience, but trail and error, I was looking for these outcome. But I do take it as a pax as well.


I've tested it too, with my sons rider account. When i get the prompt and cancel tjere is no way to rate. It just comes in as a driver cancel, email no receipt, no prompt to rate the driver. No way to rate the driver. If it charge for any portion of the trip, then they cam rate.

It's as if i canceled before starting the trip.

Maybe it's regional but that seems odd. I'll test it again as soon as some of my cancels drop... 22% right now.

I'm sure it's a combination of time/ and or distance bit tjete have been times ive tried to end it without moving, I'm less seconds after starting it and it tells me I have to end the trip. Could just be a glitch, I don't do it enough to really know.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I've tested it too, with my sons rider account. When i get the prompt and cancel tjere is no way to rate. It just comes in as a driver cancel, email no receipt, no prompt to rate the driver. No way to rate the driver. If it charge for any portion of the trip, then they cam rate.
> 
> It's as if i canceled before starting the trip.
> 
> ...


When did you last test it? Because they didn't start doing it up until a couple months ago where If a driver cancels like that they can get rated.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> When did you last test it? Because they didn't start doing it up until a couple months ago where If a driver cancels like that they can get rated.


Not sure. 6 months max.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Not sure. 6 months max.


Around the time they stopped enforcing the cancellation policy was when they started it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> Around the time they stopped enforcing the cancellation policy was when they started it.


Well, I hope you're wrong... lol

I just had ended a trip then got the promt to cancel and did they were not happy.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Almost 19 hours later, no non 5s ... I know it's not definitive proof but...

Got an xl request at 3am. It was two blocks from my house. I had just pulled in the driveway. I figured wth.. they had 7, I said nope, 2 got put and requested an x.

I started the trip, the Account holder was a jerk, I didn't anticipate it going well and I was tired so I swiped end, got the print to cancel so I did. I told them I'm not taking them. So far no negative rating.

Not proof but... I will test it with my sons account. I'll have 5 cancels drop off Sun..








I did not choose too many riders. I think i hit other... as you can see they were not charged. I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

Don't even trust the Uber help desk to give you an authoritative answer on this. You want to trust your livelihood to people who are nearly as poorly paid as you?? Crank up the Uber app and take a ride to find out for sure for yourself (and tell the uber driver what you are doing and why, and tip him/her/xir) and share your conclusions with him/her/xir. Have THE DRIVER cancel the ride and see if you get to rate them. Then try the same thing again with you cancelling the ride. Pretty sure that in both cases, nobody gets to rate. 

What I do is insist that the pax cancel the ride, then for sure (as I understand it) they cannot rate you. DO NOT end the ride as if you are dropping them off somewhere, and on Lyft, I've noticed that the driver cannot cancel. But if you tell the pax they need to cancel the ride because you know you blew it and they'll be much happier with another driver, then tell them that you are headed now for a bathroom break, they'll scramble to cancel. Then msg the help desk thru the app (find the trip in driving history, open it, them press help) and tell them the ride was cancelled because you did not feel safe or the rider was rude (and beat them to the punch on a bad report). Save video if you have a cam (good idea)


----------

